
How culture made our brains bigger - laurex
http://muthukrishna.com/cultural-brain-hypothesis-model/
======
bediger4000
I'm surprised that C-sections aren't mentioned. It's pretty clear that human
head size is limited by birth canal size. Once you have a substantial
proportion of C-sections, you've lifted that limitation.

Also, one of the co-authors, Joe Henrich, wrote an interesting paper about
(grossly simplified) culture and population size. Best reference I could find:
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/4128416?seq=1#page_scan_tab_con...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/4128416?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)

